# perdido river



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

well, for the 4th, i didn't feel like dealing with 900 boats @ blackwater, or makin the 80 mile run to ponce deleon, so i decided on a quiet afternoon on perdido.. good choice .. only saw 3 other boats, didnt slay em, but ended up with 5.... 2 decent keepers , best one was the 3lber in the pic, but what a fatty. got em all on a mardi gras trick worm.. put in @ ruby's & went north.. Ron


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

good looking bass. looks like sombody was chowing down on something.


----------

